# WASP Target Master Keyring Thoughts



## Nam11 (Mar 5, 2021)

Anyone have a WASP Target Master Keyring and can give their thoughts on it. I know it says 50% smaller but does someone have size comparison pictures? I think this would make an excellent everyday carry type slingshot to have fun with while exploring. What size ammo do you think you could shoot out of this? I know it is small but could you run 3/8s through it? Really looking for a small/slim pocketable slingshot I could throw in my pocket when I am out.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Don't have one but since Wasp markets it as a gift, sells it with airsoft BB's and says it's "just for fun", I think I would look at something else o throw into my pocket. There are lots of options that easily fits in a pocket that can handle 3/8 steel. If you don't mind a bit of a learning curve the Tiny Turtle gets my vote. A very competent and accurate little frame.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

They give the dimensions: "43mm wide 63mm o/a length 9mm fork tips".

Draw a 43 x 63 mm rectangle to get a sense of the size. It will fit into an altoids tin with room for ammo.

I added one to my last order, but it's still in shipment. Wait a week or two and I can post you a size comparison.

I think you could shoot 3/8" with it, but its not going to be very fun or comfortable.

As StringSlap mentions above, there are multitudes of better options for a pocket size shooting 3/8" ammo.

I have the WASP Imp (G10 and Tin versions) and they definitely fit in the pocket and can shoot 3/8", but wouldn't be my first choice.

I'd probably go with one of the Pocket Predator designs such as Pocket Ranger Classic.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

The regular uniphoxx is already very pocketable due to it being very slim and lightweight you could carry one all day in your pocket without it being too inconvenient

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

OK, here are the size comparisons for you...

...3/8" steels for reference.

*Uniphoxx*

*G10 Target Master Keyring*

*Uniphoxx Enzo*

*G10 Wasp IMP*


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I have one and you may be able to shoot 3/8 through it but it wouldn’t be my first choice by a long shot. 1/4” steel and the plastic ammo it comes with using the supplied bands which feel like .4’s still slap the crap out of your hand. Makes a cool overpriced keychain. I think that’s about it.


----------

